# Rid stains off pans caused by gas stove???



## jmusic727 (Oct 24, 2004)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get my pots and pans clean again after using a gas stove for months?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 24, 2004)

There's a thread under Cookware and Accessories about this, jmusic, but I can't remember the title of it (my brain is still out with kitchenelf's brain having drinks somewhere).  I seem to remember MichaelinFtW mentioning that Barkeeper's Friend is a good cleaning agent for all the burned-on gunk.

It would help to know what your pots and pans are made of - SS, nonstick, etc.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 24, 2004)

My mom always uses something called Zud.. I have never used it, but she swears by it.


----------

